# Gaming PC Zusammenbau für ca. 1500€



## bn1 (4. Juli 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich will mir einen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen, nur bin ich kein Fachmann in diesem Bereich und hoffe, dass mir hier geholfen werden kann. Ich weiß, dass der PC Zusammenbau von vielen Faktoren abhängt und es viele Versionen von Hardwarebestandteilen gibt und diese mal mehr und mal weniger besser miteinander kombinierbar sind.
Mein Wunsch ist es, das möglichst beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für einen Preis von ca. 1500€ rauszuholen (ganz bisschen RGB schadet aber auch nicht, auch wenns unnötig ist).
Was haltet ihr von dieser Aufstellung?:






						Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Und hier noch paar Fragen:
Ist das alles so überhaupt miteinander kombinierbar und sinnvoll? Was könnte ich alles austauschen?
Ist die Grafikkarte mit den 8gb für 799€ in Ordnung? Und wenn ja sollte ich zur 50€ teureren TI greifen? Es gäbe noch die 12GB MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio (Retail) Variante für 639€.
Ist die Festplatte als SATA oder PCIe besser?
Was würdet ihr alles ändern, damit das Ganze sinnvoller harmoniert bzw. kein Fehlkauf ist?

Ich danke euch im Voraus.
LG bn1


----------



## Toshii (4. Juli 2021)

Also nach einem kurzen Blick auf deine Liste, kann ich dir schon einmal sagen, dass du entweder einen anderen Prozessor (Intel statt AMD) oder ein anderes Mainboard brauchst. Der AMD Prozessor braucht einen AM4-Sockel - und das Mainboard ist momentan für einen Intel Prozessor mit 1151-Sockel ausgelegt. Das würde so nicht zusammen laufen.

Edit: Für etwas weniger Geld bekommst du sogar schon die (etwas) stärkere RTX 3070ti - wenn es Gigabyte bleiben soll, z.B. die hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...g-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-4-0-x16--Retail-_1415708.html

Und für 8 € mehr bekommst du den aktuelleren AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6x 3.7Ghz (ebenfalls Am4 Sockel). Da würde ich nicht mehr den 3700X nehmen


----------



## bn1 (4. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Antwort!


Toshii schrieb:


> Der AMD Prozessor braucht einen AM4-Sockel - und das Mainboard ist momentan für einen Intel Prozessor mit 1151-Sockel ausgelegt


Rätst du eher dazu ein anderes Motherboard ( wie das hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1369907.html ) oder ein Intel zu nehmen? Falls du eher Intel nehmen würdest, welchen würdest du empfehlen?


Toshii schrieb:


> Edit: Für etwas weniger Geld bekommst du sogar schon die (etwas) stärkere RTX 3070ti - wenn es Gigabyte bleiben soll, z.B. die hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...g-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-4-0-x16--Retail-_1415708.html


Komisch meine Karte springt zwischen 799€ und 879€ hin und her. Falls die bei 799€ bleibt würde ich bei meiner bleiben, außer du rätst dazu 40€ mehr auszugeben weil der Preis sich hier lohnen würde.


Toshii schrieb:


> Und für 8 € mehr bekommst du den aktuelleren AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6x 3.7Ghz (ebenfalls Am4 Sockel). Da würde ich nicht mehr den 3700X nehmen


Alles klar die werde ich so übernehmen. Dachte ein Ryzen 7 wär besser als ein Ryzen 5.

Soll ich sonst noch was ändern oder soll ich das so kaufen? Gibts da noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Soll ich statt der 3070 eher die 12GB MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio (Retail) Variante für 639€ nehmen? Das wären nochmal 1 60€ Unterschied. Ich würde wenn sich das lohnt aber bei der 3070 bleiben, wenn die deutlich besser ist.

LG bn1


----------



## Toshii (6. Juli 2021)

bn1 schrieb:


> Rätst du eher dazu ein anderes Motherboard ( wie das hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1369907.html ) oder ein Intel zu nehmen? Falls du eher Intel nehmen würdest, welchen würdest du empfehlen?


Das ist schwierig zu sagen. Als Intel-Kandidat käme im Vergleich zum AMD 5600X ein Intel Core i-5 11400f in Frage. Dieser wäre mit ~216€ gute 50€ billiger als der AMD 5600X und eigentlich gleichauf in der Performance, braucht mit dem 1151-Sockel aber das wesentlich teurere Motherboard, da du beim 5600X ein relativ günstiges nehmen kannst (AMD: ~ 80-120 €; Intel: ~ 130-200€). Da kommst du im Endeffekt ungefähr auf den gleichen Preis raus. Von daher ist es eher eine Frage, ob du mit Intel oder AMD "glücklicher" bist (da gibt es ja ganze "Glaubenskriege"). Ich gehe da immer nach Preis-/Leistung, was in diesem Fall ja ungefähr gleich ist.



bn1 schrieb:


> Komisch meine Karte springt zwischen 799€ und 879€ hin und her. Falls die bei 799€ bleibt würde ich bei meiner bleiben, außer du rätst dazu 40€ mehr auszugeben weil der Preis sich hier lohnen würde.



Die RTX 3700 ist momentan wohl relativ stabil bei 900€ - genau der gleiche Preis, wie die RTX 3700ti, die natürlich nochmal stärker ist (eher eine schwächere RTX 3800), aber im Vgl. auch mehr Strom verbraucht (falls das wichtig wäre, aber auf die 50W kommts auch nicht mehr an). Falls die 800€ bei der RTX 3700 blieben, käme es darauf an, was du mit der Karte vorhast, bzw. in welchen Auflösungen du spielst. Für 1440p "reicht " momentan eine RTX 3700 - für 4K wäre se aber wohl auf Dauer zu schwach. Da macht aber auch die ti-Version keinen großen Unterschied, da sie im Vgl so 10% schneller ist. Für 4K bräuchte es da dann doch eine wesentlich stärkere und damit auch viel teurere GRaKa. --> Ergo: Bei 100€ weniger würde ich an deiner Stelle dann zur RTX 3700 greifen, statt der ti-Version.


bn1 schrieb:


> Soll ich statt der 3070 eher die 12GB MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Gaming X Trio (Retail) Variante für 639€ nehmen?



Da würde ich bei der RTX 3700 bleiben, die RTX 3600 hat zwar die 4GB mehr Ram - ist aber im Vgl. deutlich langsamer und wird eher in FPS-Not kommen, als dass der RAM-Verbrauch über 8GB kommt + der Ram der RTX 3600 ist auch noch langsamer als der Ram der RTX 3700 ... Da hast du allein von der größeren Menge effektiv nix. Für Full-HD reicht aber auch die RTX 3600 und du könntest nochmal Geld sparen. (Ab 1440p reicht die aber über kurz oder lang nicht mehr, ohne dass bereits an Detailgrad etc. gespart werden muss)


bn1 schrieb:


> Soll ich sonst noch was ändern oder soll ich das so kaufen? Gibts da noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Der Rest passt soweit. Kenne mich mit SSDs und deren Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden jetzt nicht so gut aus. Der Ram passt, beim Netzteil würde ich persönlich in die Richtung von (teil-)modularen Modellen gehen, wenn du beim Gehäuse hohen Wert auf Optik und guten Airflow legst (sind halt weniger Kabel, die verstaut werden müssen), aber 600W Markennetzteil sollten da gut reichen und das Gehäuse hat recht gute Kritiken, scheint also zu passen, wenn es dir optisch zusagt.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2021)

Toshii schrieb:


> Der Rest passt soweit. Kenne mich mit SSDs und deren Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden jetzt nicht so gut aus.


Es gibt Zwei unterschiede.
Eine SSD die über den Grafikkarten Slot läuft, also über den PCI E Anschluss, oder die die über den Normalen Sata Anschluss läuft.
Die über den PCIE Anschluss ist schneller, rein theoretisch und wird meist für das OS benutzt und deren Hauptanwendungen, also alle Tools und was dazu gehört , da reicht eine mit bis zu 500GB, wenn Überhaupt weit aus.
Das andere sind die SSDs über den SATA Port, und die reichen für Spiele und alles andere 100% voll aus, und sind auch günstiger.
Unterschiede sind da zwar Messbar, sehen kann man sie nicht wirklich.


----------

